# Civil service credit union



## Audi_Driver (12 Dec 2014)

I am a member of the above credit union, however I am not a civil servant.

I would like save with the CSCU, as it offers competitive loan interest rates and the possibility of a return on savings. 

I am just wondering since I am not a civil servant, if I was to apply for a loan there would they possibly 'discriminate ' against me ? Since the majority of civil servants have the repayments deducted at source. 

Is one on a here a member and not a cs, how have you found your dealings with the CSCU?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Dec 2014)

How were you eligible to join day one?


----------



## WizardDr (20 Dec 2014)

The eligibility to join a Credit Union has its foundation from the US and its called it common bond. In an industrial credit union - as they call non community based ones - this is usually employees and their families of X. The Civil Service one is probably widely drawn.

In fact it was originally put there to restrict their growth and from being a threat to er real banks.

It is an anachronism from the past - should never have been carried forward into the 1997 Act - it is a sacred cow that should in fact be killed off.

Check the Credit Union itself - you may have had eligibility when you first joined/

That said you can always join Black Raven - whose common bond is membership of its Social Club. Simply demonstrates the absurdity of this carry on and the weakness of the Central Bank to do anything to assist orderly commercial progress. Whats new?


----------

